# reptile equipment for sale all brand new can deliver



## pauls_reptiles (Apr 5, 2010)

hi there :welcome: i have a ebay shop where i sell all dry good for reptiles i have beautiful vivs in stock from 16inc long and bigger all come with sliding glass locks with 2 keys i also sell the locks seperate and lights, uvs, heat bulbs ,feeding tongs, almost anythink for reptiles snakes/lizards if you would like a price and picture of the item you may want you can email me on [email protected] my prices are half what reptile/pet shops sell them for hope i can help some of you cheers for looking:2thumb:


----------



## pauls_reptiles (Apr 5, 2010)

:welcome: its only 4.99 for vivariums in the uk only for delivery :mf_dribble::flrt:


----------



## pauls_reptiles (Apr 5, 2010)

i have 2x horsefields up for grabs both 3 years old very good shells eat and growing well. any info and prices message me on here or my email is [email protected] thanks for looking


----------



## reptilelover96 (Feb 17, 2010)

hi,
how mucha are you looking for them and are you intrested in swapping for a gsd (german shepherd dog)
if you are i can give you more info he is only a pup and is for sale,( he was brought back from people who were time waters is should have known better to sell it to them but guess it was one of my mistakes in life)
sophie


----------

